# Underbelly Mower For Kubota L245? or Other Attachments?



## countrygent67 (Jul 15, 2008)

New Guy here,

Just wondering if they make either a factory or aftermarket attachment under belly mower for the L245 Tractor. Also what other attachements could this Tractor Fit??? Any help or info is appreciated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No belly mowers that I am aware of that were specificially made for this machine. When I had my L245 it has a Kubota L590 rear finish mower on it. I would imagine a belly mower could be adapted to make fit but that would be a bit of a challenging task. 

As far as other attachments for the L245, a small box blade, front end loader, rotary cutter, pto tiller would, perhaps a post hole digger would be useful attachements.


----------



## calheader (Feb 26, 2009)

Just curious, do they make a backhoe for the L245?


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to the TF countrygent67. I have seen a L245dt with a 60" WOODS underbelly. Fit perfect, looked like it was made for it.


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Look on Ebay. There is one on there now, L245 2wd with a 60"deck. Good luck.


----------



## Jawrob07 (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone seen a conversion unit to convert the rear PTO to drive an underbelly mower or front mount snowblower? I have seen these units for very large tractors. I have also seen a snowblower for the L245DT at an auction but I didn't pay any attention to how it was driven since I didn't own my L245DT then.


----------

